

Show HN: Dominus – Multiplayer browser strategy game made with Meteor - dan335
http://dominusgame.net/

======
marxdeveloper
Techical recommendations:

\- Get a cheap ssl cert since I've found many isp's blocking websocket over ws
and not wss.

\- Pack graphics into a tilesheet, I found TexturePacker very useful, since it
allows me to make my own format as well.

Gameplay:

\- Mouse right click should have some use too.

Other thoughts:

\- Resource glitches will probably make it not worth playing right now.(Beware
my neighbours you will be conquered in a few hours)

Offtopic: Check out my game too [http://rpg.mo.ee](http://rpg.mo.ee)

~~~
campuscodi
This

> \- Mouse right click should have some use too.

------
valarauca1
Actually looks quiet interesting. I know the main competition for games of
this genre are O-Game and tribal wars. The former offers that you can pause
your account and be invulnerable to attack, but not gain resources nor queues
process (build). And Tribal wars doesn't.

As far as I know currently TW nor O-Game allows for troops to be garrisoned
outside of their _home_ hexes. Let alone combine armies outside of their hexes
(to combine arms).

There are some _newer_ ideas that are fresh to the genre here. It will be
interesting to see what develops.

:.:.:

One question I would like to ask is if hexes hold finite resources or infinite
I.E.: If my workers father from a hex, and another player also gathers from
the same hex, will they also gain the same number of resources as me (provide
the same number of works (at the same level))?

TW and O-Game have a system where resources regenerate so players can
economical challenge each other.

------
rkuykendall-com
Maybe in an hour, when my units finish moving, I'll check back and see if I
can figure out this game. But probably not.

~~~
nacs
Yeah I don't get it. I signed up, logged in, created 5 workers and its going
to take them 20 minutes to move 1 tile? What an action-packed opening!

I'll come back in 20 minutes.. Oh nevermind, I will have forgotten by then.

------
lappa
You need to speed up the game by a factor of 5 to 20.

Also, I have infinite grains, so I just keep selling 10000 of them when there
is demand again, which brings the price back to 0.

------
justzisguyuknow
Ah, in-app purchases. Pay to win. It's not gonna be so much fun when I get
overrun by someone's $20 army.

------
primigenus
Can you hook this up to Kadira ([http://kadira.io](http://kadira.io)) and
publish the stats? Curious to see how the pub/sub and method call load is
doing.

Also, please allow user interaction while things are loading. Right now when I
drag the map around, the UI freezes and I can't do anything, which comes
across as poor performance (locking), and some may blame Meteor. Just let me
continue doing my thing as stuff loads.

~~~
dan335
It's using kadira. I haven't had time to look at it though. I'll try to post a
screenshot later.

The ui freezes when it's loading in new hexes from the server. I haven't been
able to figure out a way around it.

------
dan335
Thanks for playing and the feedback!! Found a few major bugs. I'm going to fix
them all then reset the game in a few weeks.

------
jrvarela56
Looks pretty cool! I'd suggest improving performance - been waiting +5 minutes
for my castle to be created.

~~~
dan335
Yep, trying to fix that at the moment.

~~~
jrvarela56
Is there a specific reason why you chose meteor vs other node frameworks? All
I've heard is its not production ready yet - dunno if your performance issues
have anything to do with it tho.

~~~
lucidrains
Where did you hear it is not production ready? I heard it was well funded
north of 10 million?

~~~
nacs
Since when is funding a sign of a production ready product?

------
lucidrains
Having some experience with creating html5/js multiplayer online games
([https://epicmafia.com](https://epicmafia.com)), I'm eager to see if the
Meteor stack is able to scale for this type of application...

------
rohan404
The market seems to have glitched out. Grain was trading at 0 gold for a good
few minutes.

Edit: My apologies, I appear to have broken the market further. I managed to
raise the price of grain to infinity, then I sold one grain for infinity gold.

~~~
cjslep
I just bought 999999 ish grain and it bumped it back to 10 gold, it seems.

EDIT: wool is going for 1.394975940552513e+27 gold!

EDIT2: The above seems to be causing the real-money trade to display "NaN"
gold for $5 etc.

~~~
rohan404
The wool price was my doing. Bought a few million worth with my infinity gold

------
cjslep
Unsure if this is intended - but it appears the first castle I was placed in
also belongs to another person. My username is SimpleGuy.

Not sure if the rollback had anything to do with that.

~~~
dan335
I deleted it, logout and back in and it should make you a new one.

------
finnn
Aw shit, roll back deleted my account, then I went to make a new one and it
autofilled my email as my username, and I clicked through without reading. Any
way to change usernames?

~~~
dan335
Sorry, create another one? I can delete it later, putting out fires at the
moment.

~~~
finnn
Alright, I'll just live with this one for now.

------
slagfart
I'm at -32, 24 and I've got 2 castles on the same castle tile! Neither of us
can invade or do anything, aside from killing every unit we create.

~~~
dan335
Fixed. :D

------
ciscowp
Is there script or something going on? My resources keep getting set back to
1000gold and 400grain/ore

I was saving up for a village... :|

------
ciscowp
Any update on the stats / forums??

Currently nothing loading in there.

just playing around, providing whatever feedback i can.

~~~
ciscowp
Stats seams to be working atm, forum not so much.

~~~
ciscowp
Ah okay if the server is pegged, it's just taking a while to load.

~~~
dan335
I changed it to 5 servos, graph still said cpu was 100%, going to 10 servos.
The graph could be lying. Everything should be working now.

------
rohan404
Managed to invade a square that had 3 castles on it. Only got one of them as a
vassal though, which was quite a disappointment.

------
zzleeper
Note the "infinity" net worth of socketubs (and the interesting name)

------
ideit
Impressive looking game, how long did this take you to make?

------
troygoode
Where did you get the tile graphics? They look quite nice.

~~~
dan335
Thanks, made in Maya.

